# need help before spring season



## aklr420 (Oct 26, 2005)

im a first time grower, and i really would like advice on my first grow outdoors.
ive read tons of guides now but i want answers to some of my exact questios.  ill try to leave u guys some info on the climate and area im growing to make things easier.  i live in pa and have dense unused woods that are remote.  the woods are only used mid october for hunting, and even then the areas i was thinking of growing are unused, and also have a small stream for easy water and scattered patches of good grassland. i plan on having as many plants as possible.

1. what strain should i use?  i want good yeild, but also something not super common that everyone has.  i also want to try multiple varieties.  White widow isnt common around here and would have everyone coming to me for my shit, but would that be too hard to grow.

2. how many seeds should i get, and how long do seeds last? say i have some from last season would they last and still be good to use again.

3. Should i start the plants indoors?  im still in high school and it would be dangerous due to parents, but i could manage to get the plants maybe 4 inches each first, to ensure they start up well outdoors.

4. When should i start planting if i start indoors than transplant them outdoors? when should i start if i begin outdoors?  if i plant outdoors, arent the days getting longer from spring but shouldnt they be getting shorter making the plants think winter is coming and start to enter reproductive cycles.

Thanks for the time reading this, i know its lengthy but a helpful response would be very appreciated

keep on smoking the sweet leaf


----------



## GanjaGuru (Oct 27, 2005)

1)  It sounds like you're a beginner, so I'd recommend Northern Lights.  Hearty, great yield & taste & potency.

2) Seeds can last for years if stored properly.

3)  If you can start them inside that is best.  But you need to "harden them off".  About a week before you move them outside you take them outside for a few hours the first day, 4 hours the next day, 6 hours the next, etc., to gvet them gradually used to their new environment.

4)  Ideally they should be started inside about a 4--6 weeks before the last predicted frost in your area.  Find that date by checking an almanac or ask a plant nursery.

Stuff--
-You said you still live at home.  Growing at home without your parents permission is very bad kharma, and it's nearly impossible to grow pot inside without everyone in the house finding out about it.
And you'd need a growroom with proper lights & ventilation.

-You also said you wanted to grow as much as possible.
That is much harder (and expensive) than it sounds.
First you have to find a site, prep the area (for each plant dig a hole 3' deep by 3' across and re-fill with potting soil) and maintain it, all without being seen.  I'd suggest no more than 10 plants.  Approx. half will be males which you'll want to ditch.

-You also live in Pa.  I have a friend from there who lost many outdoor plants to mold.

-Your post seems to suggest you will be selling some of what you grow.  Bad idea.  The more people who know your growing increases your chance's of getting ripped off or busted.
My suggestion:  start reading everything you can get your hands on re: marijuana cultivation.  There's tons of stuff available free, on-line.
Sow seeds directly outside, after the last danger of frost has passed.  Plant 4 or 5 seeds per site and 2 weeks later cut off the smaller seedlings except the biggest one.
Use bag seeds--seeds you find in the pot you buy.  Many 1st-time growers fail.  No reason to spend $ on seeds before you have experience.

And don't forget the #1 rule of growing marijuana: TELL NO ONE.


----------



## aklr420 (Oct 27, 2005)

thanks a bunch for the help man
it is greatly appreciated


----------

